# Pig Pen ?



## rusty66211 (Jul 23, 2011)

So I have decided to get two pigs to raise for meat. I am in central Texas and was thinking of using cinder blocks to build a fence or maybe concrete walls like they had in England. I know they need a house but I dont want just a metal fence so i thought of this cinder block idea. We are on the side of a mountain and could use the rocks that are found in the pasture for dressing up the outside of them so it looks more natural. Anybody got any ideas on how to do this or suggestions  ? thanks for your help.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 25, 2011)

I would think you would still need T-posts-------to put through the holes in the blocks so the pigs can't just knock them over.  I would probably stagger them---put 2 end to end and then put a third on top of them---one of the third block's holes over the hole of one block and it's other hole over a hole of the second block.  Don't know if I'm explaining it well.......:/


----------

